# Submersible Heater Condensation



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

My 55 gallon currently runs a Tetra Whisper 200w heater. The [email protected] thing has condensation in it, just like the last 2 I've owned had. 1 of the previous filled with water & the coils rusted/broke before I realised it. (The current came with the tank, so I thought I'd give them one last go.)

That having been said, I need a replacement. Or with my fish (see below) can I do without one? The room is climate controlled & maintains a constant temp of 70. Unfortunately I have no clue what my best options are. (Cost is going to be a huge factor at this point.)

The tank currently houses:
1 plecostomus (3")
1 calico fantail (2")
1 black moor (2")
1 sarasa comet(3") -this guy is going to a friend's much larger tank this summer

Any suggestions you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd be interested in hearing recommendations as well. I run into this too. 

My gut says the higher the quality the higher the price, but I bought individual ebo jagers for my fish room and about 20% of them sprung leaks within a few years, coils rusted and they either quit or became erratic (way too high, way too low) although some of that batch are still running reliably years later.


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Personally I love my Fluval E200. 

Fluval VueTech E200 200 Watt Aquarium Heater

Its a little pricey but it really is worth it to me, like Chris said Higher price Higher quality


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a marineland visitherm and a hydor theo. The marineland came used, and while the scale is completely inaccurate it seems okay. The hydor has done just fine, though I think it is set lower than the house thermostat. I do tend to be old school and not really want to put the adjustment knobs under water, so maybe it is saving my bacon? I've seen a lot of recommendations for marineland stealth (for being unbreakable) and jager (for being accurate). I just got what was on clearance and keep the head above water


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

i got a marineland visitherm as a replacement to all glass heater that came with aquarium kit. yes the scale is not good but i set it at 80 and the tank temp is contant at 77 so i think its ok


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

ValorieMackison said:


> My 55 gallon currently runs a Tetra Whisper 200w heater. The [email protected] thing has condensation in it, just like the last 2 I've owned had. 1 of the previous filled with water & the coils rusted/broke before I realised it. (The current came with the tank, so I thought I'd give them one last go.)
> 
> That having been said, I need a replacement. Or with my fish (see below) can I do without one? The room is climate controlled & maintains a constant temp of 70. Unfortunately I have no clue what my best options are. (Cost is going to be a huge factor at this point.)
> 
> ...


What size is your tank? Is it a common pleco? The goldfish have no need of a heater, the pleco needs about 74. If you can I'd consider rehoming the pleco, I don't think they make the best tank mates for goldfish and then you wouldn't need a heater at all.


----------



## tropicalworld (Jul 8, 2008)

ValorieMackison said:


> My 55 gallon currently runs a Tetra Whisper 200w heater. The [email protected] thing has condensation in it, just like the last 2 I've owned had. 1 of the previous filled with water & the coils rusted/broke before I realised it. (The current came with the tank, so I thought I'd give them one last go.)
> 
> That having been said, I need a replacement. Or with my fish (see below) can I do without one? The room is climate controlled & maintains a constant temp of 70. Unfortunately I have no clue what my best options are. (Cost is going to be a huge factor at this point.)
> 
> ...


Think you should be just fine without a heater. Goldfish will probably even be happier with cooler water conditions. Plecostomus will take temps down into the 50's here outside in Florida in ponds


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

tropicalworld said:


> Think you should be just fine without a heater. Goldfish will probably even be happier with cooler water conditions. Plecostomus will take temps down into the 50's here outside in Florida in ponds


You may have more experience than me with this but what I've heard is that they do ok at lower temps for short amounts of time but will fail to thrive long term below about 74 and will eventually die. Thats not based on personal experience though so interested in what others have to say. I agree that the goldfish may be even happier without a heater.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on the type of pleco it is. Some can take cooler waters, some will do better in warmer waters.

I breed bns and I don't have heaters on their tanks, but my clown plecos prefer a warmer tank.


----------

